
The Americans withholding their taxes to fight Trump - radmuzom
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/feb/15/tax-refusing-pay-protest-trump
======
koolba
From the article (emphasis mine):

> Andrew Newman always pays his taxes, even if he hates what the government is
> doing with them. But not this year. For him, Donald Trump is the
> dealbreaker. He’ll pay his city and state taxes but will _refuse to pay
> federal income tax as a cry of civil disobedience against the president and
> his new administration_.

I'm pretty sure that anybody that tries doing this will be charged with tax
evasion.

Also, there's no dispute that Donald Trump has paid the taxes he legally owed.
If not, he would have been audited and similarly charged by the IRS.
Disagreeing that he hasn't paid _enough_ taxes is a question of tax law better
directed at the elected officials that put those policies in place.

> Not long after Trump was elected, Robinson sat down with her accountant and
> discussed legal ways to pay negligible federal income tax, instead making
> extra payments into her tax-deferred pension plan and still paying her local
> and state taxes and Medicaid and Medicare contributions.

> “This is my way of saying to Trump: you think you’re the only one who knows
> how to use the tax laws to your advantage?” she said.

Why is this news? It's perfectly legal to avoid paying taxes you don't owe.

Hell, I'd say it's down right un-American to pay taxes that you don't owe!

